# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Da li vam patronazne sestre ostavljaju svoje vizitke?

## Mamita

Molim Vas ukoliko nam možete pomoći.

Možete li napisati da li je na tim vizitkama samo ime i prezime tj. osnovni podaci patronažne sestre ili ima i nekih sličica proizvođača dječje hrane npr. (kršitelj koda), (kršitelj koda), **** i sl.

Može i na pp ako vam tako više odgovara.

Također, da li vam ostavljaju promotivne materijale od istih tvtki?

Zahvaljujem na odgovorima.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je ostavila vizitku, s logom jadran galenskog - aqua maris kapi za nos. ostavila mi je i jednu fasciklu s propagandnim materijalom, mislim (kršitelj koda), ali nisam sigurna. ili možda vivere (jel imaju oni adaptirano?) unutra su bili leci o adaptiranom mlijeku, načinu korištenja i sl, uz njenu napomenu kako je super dojiti, ali se mora prestati s dojenjem s devet mjeseci (koliko je trajala trudnoća, toliko se mora dojiti). došla je dva puta. sva sreća, mara je svaki put spavala jer bi mi bilo neugodno slušati njene primjedbe kako nemam dovoljno mlijeka, što bi ona sigurna sam zaključila, po dužini podoja.
nisam joj dala ni da mi dira cice, a navaljivala je. lagala sam joj o dužini podoja (magičnih dvadeset minuta po cici - svaka tri sata).
eto tako, inače jedna draga ženica - ovo se ne zezam, stvarno je draga i simpatična.

----------


## MGrubi

prodana duša

----------


## cuckalica

> prodana duša


  :Laughing:  

meni su bile 2 patronazne
jedna mi je ostavila neseser sa johnson&johnson preparatima, druga isto to plus nekakvu milupinu knjizicu, nesto tipa "bebina prva godina", sa hrpom gluposti nadrobljenih unutra

----------


## Storma

moja aspsolutno nista  :D

----------


## čokolada

Bacila sam davno vizitku, ali mislim da je na njoj bio ****.

----------


## Mima

Ma da  :shock: Jel ti dolazila ona zgodna patronažna, a zove se kao Bojanova mama?    :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

naša patronažna je zaostala i nema vizitke   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

moja je otišla s kompletnim Rodinim materijalom.

ima vizitku, ali "običnu", ničim "potkovanu"

----------


## suzana_s

Kod mene roza vizitka sa imenom, prezimenom, brojem telefona i ****-ovim logom.
Nije ostavila nikakve promotivne materijale.

----------


## leonisa

cure, ako moze i dom zdravlja iz kojeg su patronazne. moze takodjer na PP.
hvala

----------


## cvijeta73

> cure, ako moze i dom zdravlja iz kojeg su patronazne. moze takodjer na PP.
> hvala


zašto?

----------


## leonisa

zanima nas takodjer radli li se o jednom (te istom) DZ ili o vise razlicitih.

evo npr, puno nam znaci da li je cokoladu i suzanu posjetila ista patronazna ili dvije razlicte iz razlicith DZa. mi dobvamo potpuniju sliku sa tim podacma.

----------


## Matilda

Dala mi broj mob. napisan na blokiću s **** logom. Kao i apricotina, otišla s Rodinim materijalima i mojom vizitkom (s rodinim logom).   :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

> Ma da  :shock: Jel ti dolazila ona zgodna patronažna, a zove se kao Bojanova mama?


  :Rolling Eyes:  
Je, ona što joj cice ispadaju van, hodajuća reklama za dojenje   :Grin:  . 
Ma, OK je, jest da mi je bila dvaput, a onda više baš nikako nije našla vremena...srela sam je prije mjesec i pol kad je rekla da dugo nije bila i da mora navratit'  da vidi kako nam ide   :Rolling Eyes:  .

(Ubij me, više nisam ziher jel' bio **** ili neki drugi logo.)

----------


## Mima

Ajoj, začudila sam se jer sam vidjela u DZ da ona drži nekakve tečajeve o dojenju.

Ali ovo za dolaženje mi je   :Laughing:  tako je i nama - mi i sad kad ju vidimo komentiramo da..da..dolazi..malo, malo pa je nema   :Grin:  

No moram joj priznati da nam je jako puno pomogla na samom početku jer je onako sva energična, pa nam je u času sredila sve za prijavu kod pedijatra, uputnice itd.

Sorry na OT.

----------


## zhabica

moja napisala svoje podatke na moj blokic   :Grin:  

nije mi dala nikakve promotivne materijale samo glupe savjete   :Rolling Eyes:  

da mi dite gladno ako place, da ge dojim svaka 3 sata, svaku siku po 20 min ako place izmedju da je gladan i da mu dam malo caja sa secerom  :shock: 

aj bar su mi sike bile dobre - prohodne  :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nerina

Meni moja isto nije davala nikakve promo materijale, dapače bila je oduševljena šta nam dojenje dobro ide

----------


## lelita

Na Bebivitiboj vizitki njen broj moba i ostavljala je reklamne letke..ali je stvarno bila super prodojeca i danas se cujem s njom i pita kako nam ide!!

----------


## ana.m

To vam trebaju friške info ili...?
Evo moja je meni rije skoro godinu dana ostavila vizitku kja je bila cijela kao od ****-a. I gore njeni podaci.

----------


## ana.m

E da sorry, dom zdravlja u Šanskom

----------


## ana.m

:Rolling Eyes:  Špasnkom!

----------


## suzana_s

> Kod mene roza vizitka sa imenom, prezimenom, brojem telefona i ****-ovim logom.
> Nije ostavila nikakve promotivne materijale.


DZ Špansko

----------


## cuckalica

vidim da je svima gledala sise, a samo meni ranu od epi. ili sam ja jedini hipohondar tu?   :Laughing:  
DZ Vrbik

----------


## Joe

> Špasnkom!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
sorry, ana.m...
inače meni su dolazile dvije patronažne (kad sam dvaput rodila, na području dviju različitih općina), nikakve vizitke mi nisu dale. Prva mi je puno pomogla (sad je u penziji, iz DZ Črnomerec, teta Danica  :Heart:  ), a drugu sam dočekala već iskusna pa praktički nije trebala dolaziti, ne pamtim joj ime, ali isto draga, mlada, DZ Centar. Nisu mi sabotirale dojenje ni na koji način.

----------


## Barbi

> teta Danica


Nisam znala da je u penziji, to je onda nešto friško. Meni je ona dolazila kad sam oboje rodila, stvarno divna i draga žena.  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Špasnkom!
> 
> 
>    
> sorry, ana.m...


Ajmeeeee, sada tek vidim!
A to ti je tak kad pišem s djetetom na rukama.   :Grin:

----------


## Tami25

meni moja nije ostavila ništa, inače ju poznam otprije, bila mi je susjeda i zna me otkad sam imala 10 god.
prodojeća, puno mi pomogla.
danas vodi grupu za potporu dojenja u DZ Vrapče, inače je iz DZ Špansko.

----------


## gitulja

meni moja nije ništa ostavila. zapravo broj telefona doma zddravlja i obavijesti da ona ide na godišnji. kada se g sva osula lijepo sam nazvala taj broj i molila zamjenu da je dođe pogledati. nije imala vremena   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aleksandra

Moja bila tri cetiri puta,nista nije ostavila.

----------


## mamasch

Moja nije ostavila niš, ni vizitku ni ikakav propagandni materijal, a predivna je žena, brižna, topla i jednostavna. Obilazila je svu djecu i starije u ulici, čak kad je dolazila samo nekom bebaču obišla je i nas da nas pozdravi i da vidi klicne. Čujemo se redovito, promijenila je radno mjesto no još uvijek ju mogu nazvati za savjet, čak i ako se radi o zdravstvenim teogbama odraslih ukućana (mislim da bi odmah sjela uauot da joj velim da imam hitan slučaj doma). Nikad mi nije govorila ni pro ni kontra dojenja, adaptiranog, cjepiva ovakvih ili onakvih, itd, valjda je jedna odo nih koje su zdravog razuma i koje vide da je roditeljska intuicija najbolja.

----------


## mim

> teta Danica
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nisam znala da je u penziji, to je onda nešto friško. Meni je ona dolazila kad sam oboje rodila, stvarno divna i draga žena.


Pred puno godina nama je bila teta Vera, DZ Črnomerec. Nije ni spomenula adaptirano nego je smirenim glasom govorila kako mogu dojiti, da je beba, eto, malo veća pa se moram malo pomučiti, da su kratki podoji sasvim normalni.... Uglavnom, od nje sam imala samo koristi. Jest da je bila samo dva puta, ali je djelovala umirujuće. Vidim da još radi (po autu koji je ostao isti), ali ne znam gdje.

----------


## Serpentina

U Crikvi imamo dvije 
došle i prošle, jedna htjela gledati ranu od epi, inače me nitko nije doživljavao, ništa nisam dobila, srećom pa nisu niti dolazile više od 3 puta (skupa). 
Dobro sam prošla izgleda  8)

----------


## vidra

moja ostavila samo broj moba, svoj privatni. krasna žena.

----------


## anjica

moja mi nije ostavila nikakvu vizitku, ali je otvoreno govorila koje adaptirano (uzorke) dijele mamama

----------


## Lulu

dobila sam običnu vizitku,  no odmah prvi dan sam dobila preporuku koje AD kupiti jer mi je dijete gladno.   :Rolling Eyes:  
ostavila mi je jedino J&J torbicu s nekim šamponićima, nikakve uzroke hrane ni čajeva.

----------


## ina33

Bila par puta, nije ostavljala vizitku, niti ikakve promo materijale ikoje firme, dala ipak br. moba na moju zamolbu (inače broj preko DZ-a), ušokirala se kako ne dojim, gledala cice i razgovarala s pedijatricom je li ipak moguća relaktacija u mom slučaju. Malo su je isto ušokirale nove paradigme sa SD-a - nema širokog povijanja i sl., rooming in - pa se nekako malo povukla na sve i uglavnom je bilo "napravite vi onda kako su vam rekli u bolnici". Inače mi je bila draga i OK ženska.

----------


## Mali Medo

Nama nije niš ostavila, ali je rekla da malenom damo malo vode sa šečerom ako bude žedan  :shock:

----------


## štrigica

moja patronažna je pred penziju sad (a ni onda nije bila u cvitu mladosti) i rekla mi je da me Bog blagoslovija mlikon i da uživan u tome... 
drugi put s B kad mi se upalila sisa isto je bila pravo zlato i rekla da se posadin na glavu ali neka je odčepin jer za maloga nema bolje stvari šta je moje mliko...
nije mi dala broj na vizitci nego je mm rekla da ga zapiše....

----------


## lollipop

naša je ostavila vizitku s logom jadran galenski i reklamom za aqua maris kapi. nije bila nimalo draga i kada sam rekla da dojim svaki sat, jer beba pita mrko me pogledala i izjavila: krivo radite... savjetovala nam je prokuhanu vodicu i čaj, jer bebe to vole. :shock:

----------


## Hobita

Patronažna nam je ostavila vizitku s logom (kršitelj koda) (DZ Zagreb-Zapad) i promotivne letkiće (kršitelj koda)a. 
Oduševila se veličinom mojih cica i rekla da bi bila šteta da ne othrane bar još troje djece, ali i odverglala priču o podoju svaka 3h, 20min max, svaki put druga cica, ispiranje usta s Humana Babywasser kao prevencija od soora(?!) i masa drugih 'savjeta'...

----------


## Leni

moja ostavila broj moba da joj se javim ako šta trebam..
bez vizitke i ikakvih materijala.. 

mislim da je na kajzerici

----------


## tropical

> moja ostavila broj moba da joj se javim ako šta trebam..
> bez vizitke i ikakvih materijala.. 
> 
> mislim da je na kajzerici



ako je sa kajzerice, onda je ista. još mi je dala par savjeta kako ne prekinuti dojiti, kako djetetu ništa osim mog mlijeka nije potrebno prvih 6 mjeseci, kako da ga masiram, vježbam. ako je gladan- žedan sisa sisa sisa. doduše, kod nas je bila prv put tek kad je lovro navršio mjesec dana jer smo do tad bili u bolnici pa nam nije trebala oko nekih ozbiljnijih savjeta ali to se dojenja tiče, izrazito je za dojenje, i nije ostavljala nikakve promo materijale, samo svoju dobru volju, savjete i telefon ako imamo problema.

----------


## Yorkica

Meni je moja dala broj moba da ga upišem u svoj mobitel i to je to.
Ali ja sam kod pedijatrice dobila i fasciklu i brdo letaka od (kršitelj koda) i (kršitelj koda)   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## split

Samo vizitka, naravno sa reklamicom.
Vjerojatno im je neka tvrtka ponudila da im štampa vizitke, ako im ministarstvo nije platilo izradu vizitki nije za sudit ih.

----------


## Švrćo

Ostavila vizitku na kojoj je samo njezino ime i broje telefona, čista suhoparna.

Ali mi je rekla da imaju susrete jednom mjesečno za trudnice i rodilje s bebama i čak da prave nekakve panoe za promociju dojenja i ti panoi se nalaze u rodilištu po sobama i hodnicima.   :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Meni je moja donijela Rodine materijale, fotokopije  :D . Ja ostala u šoku. I letke o dohrani (tablica dohrane ok, početak najmanje s navršenih 6 mjeseci)

Vizitku nije ostavila.

----------


## Mala Lali

kad sam već tu...
meni je moja proprodojeća patronažna na blokiću s (kršitelj koda)ovim logom pisala bijednu gramažu koju je moja bebica dobivala - išle smo dvaput tjedno na vaganje jer nije dobivala na težini. 
datume vaganja i dobitak na težini ( dobitak - + 10 grama, + 20 grama) je pisala prije odlaska na prvi pregled s mjesec dana kako bi pedijatrica vidjela kako beba dobiva na težini i da nam ne naredi adaptirano.
(ipak je naredila adaptirano jer je u mjesec dana tek vratila porođajnu težinu)

ostavila je uzorak sudocrema i johnson toaletne torbice. i neku knjižicu o njezi bebe od johnsona koju sam ja zafitiljila u smeće.

----------


## kljucic

Moja nas je, nakon muka sa (ne)dojenjem u rodilištu, odmah postavila na ciku   :Heart:  I oduševila se što koristimo platnene. Ostavila je privatni mob. Da nije bilo nje, tko zna kako bi L. završila jer nas je poslala na hitnu i tako joj spasila život (druga, duga priča). Još je dolazila poslije i kad je L. bila u bolnici i podržavala me u mom izdajanju i stalno ponavljala "A da ju ipak probaš stavit na sisu, možda prihvati."   :Love:  Upoznata je sa radom Roda i djelomično podržava (ne sviđa joj se, recimo, produženo dojenje   :Sad:  ). Ne sjećam se baš nekih nebuloznih savjeta. DZ Grižanska

----------


## apricot

kljucic, a je li ti rekla kako je u zadnje vrijeme imala više mama s platnenima?

----------


## kahna

Meni je moja ostavila svoj broj isprintan na običnom papiru.
Nije mi ništa savjetovala jer nije trebala (hvala Bogu),
ali sada susjedi i bratičevoj ženi trabunja koješta.
Npr. izdojiti se do kraja nakon podoja, pustiti bebu da se dobro isplače prije
negoli ju stavi na dojku, ograničenja podoja, mjenjanje dojke, dojenje na 3 sata itd.
Uglavnom ne mogu vjerovati.
Ozbiljno razmišljam da ju pozovem ili odem do nje i razgovaram s nojm o dojenju.
Da joj dam Rodine brošure + knjigu o dojenju (koju još niti ja nisam pročitala) - ali ne znam kako bi reagirala  :/ 
Što vi mislite o tome?

----------


## kljucic

> kljucic, a je li ti rekla kako je u zadnje vrijeme imala više mama s platnenima?


Pa ne baš. Naprotiv, bila je iznenađena kako ih nitko ne koristi. I baš je komentirala da je ljuta na svoju kćer (ili sina?) da ne koriste platnene. Ona mi je i pokazala kako slagati tetru u origami.

----------


## kljucic

*kahna* ne znam kaj da ti kažem. Koliko puta se ugrizem za jezik, i na lakat bi progovorila kad vidim takve situacije. Ima osoba koje su toliko isključive i uopće mi se ne da zamarati da ih educiram, a kod nekih ipak probam. Ovisi o osobi i njenom odnosu s tobom. Kaj je najbolje, ja nisam dojila   :Grin:

----------


## Palagruža

Meni je moja patronazna ostavila vrlo asketsku vizitku - samo osnovni podaci napisani crnom tintom na bijelom papiru   :Smile:   Nikakve promotivne materijale nije ostavljala. Zapravo, o dojenju nismo bas puno ni pricali (falabogu, od pocetka nam je dosta dobro islo, pa nije bilo ni pretjerane potrebe), ali nam je dosta pomogla oko pupcanog batrljka.

----------


## makita

Usmeno mi rekla ime i prezime a ja zapisala, kao i br.mob. Nije ostavljala ništa od letaka ni kad je posjećivala 1. niti 2. dijete

----------


## malecko

divna zena.. dz spansko.. prvi dan je izmedu ostalog samo meni i mm odrzala.. pa jedno dvosatno predavanje o mojoj prehrani u prva 2 mjeseca dojenja.. 
sve raspolozive telefone mi je izdiktirala

----------


## leonisa

> . pa jedno dvosatno predavanje o mojoj prehrani u prva 2 mjeseca dojenja..


jako me zanima sta je predavala u 2h jer dojilja moze jesti SVE. dokle god ne vidi da djetetu nesto smeta, majka moze jesti sve.
zalosno je sto se silni angazman, a tako i vrijeme i energija, "trose" na nebitne ili zastarjele informacije.
zali boze truda.  :Sad:  

ja se nadam da ce doci taj dan kada ce toliko vremena objasnjavati "pravu stvar"  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

> malecko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . pa jedno dvosatno predavanje o mojoj prehrani u prva 2 mjeseca dojenja..
> 
> 
> jako me zanima sta je predavala u 2h jer dojilja moze jesti SVE. dokle god ne vidi da djetetu nesto smeta, majka moze jesti sve.
> zalosno je sto se silni angazman, a tako i vrijeme i energija, "trose" na nebitne ili zastarjele informacije.
> zali boze truda.  
> ...



I ja se nadam, a do tad se ja trudim pobiti neke tvrdnje naše patronažne ali čini mi se bezuspješno   :Sad:  
Izgleda sam previše htjela pa sam ispala "pametnjakovička" -- zato sad šutim  :/

----------


## Willow

ja se svojoj patronažnoj zahvalila nakon 1. posjeta i rekla da mi više ne treba   :Mad:  

njezini "savjeti":
- dati bebi adaptirano da se cice stignu napuniti mlijeka između podoja (kojih 3 sata)
- obavezno imati kod kuće 1 kutiju adaptiranog "za svaki slučaj"
- dojenje na zahtjev (kako lijepo piše na otpusnom pismu iz bolnice) je bezveze, eventualno dok je beba skroz mala no svakako to treba prorijediti 
- zelene stolice su znak gladi

----------


## leonisa

kako je to tuzno  :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Kad bi barem te patronažne, koje su školu završile prije 20 i više godina MORALE na neku dodatnu naobrazbu, 
pogotovo jer obilaze rodilje i trebale bi biti oslonac i stup znanja za
 nesigurne mame, a one ovako   :Mad:  
Mislim da bi se dosta promjenilo barem s time.

----------


## Arwen

> Kad bi barem te patronažne, koje su školu završile prije 20 i više godina MORALE na neku dodatnu naobrazbu, 
> pogotovo jer obilaze rodilje i trebale bi biti oslonac i stup znanja za
>  nesigurne mame, a one ovako   
> Mislim da bi se dosta promjenilo barem s time.


pa i moraju
imaju određen broj bodova koji MORAJU skupiti u toku 1god.,a skupljaju ih na predavanjima ali ne određuju one koja su i kakva predavanja

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad bi barem te patronažne, koje su školu završile prije 20 i više godina MORALE na neku dodatnu naobrazbu, 
> pogotovo jer obilaze rodilje i trebale bi biti oslonac i stup znanja za
>  nesigurne mame, a one ovako   
> Mislim da bi se dosta promjenilo barem s time.
> 
> 
> ...


Predavanja su po cijelom gradu i MOGU ih birati, samo što to očito nitko ne prati. Kao i sa svim pravilima u RH ne provodi se niti to.
A i nisam primjetila da ima predavanja vezena uz dojenje   :Sad:  

Mislila sam konkretno na patronažne i bilo bi super da sestre u rodilištima i ped ambulantama prođu neku dodatnu edukaciju o dojenju.

----------


## leonisa

medicinsko osoblje u rodilistu koje zeli titulu BF prolazi dodatnu edukaciju koja ukljucuje i dojenje.

----------


## kahna

> medicinsko osoblje u rodilistu koje zeli titulu BF prolazi dodatnu edukaciju koja ukljucuje i dojenje.


Kakvu edukaciju?
Dali samo osoblje iz rodilišta ili može i netko drugi?

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kahna prvotno napisa
> ...


ponavljam predavanja ne određuju patronažne i NE NEmogu baš birati
a i nisu po svačijem gradu
pa ne živimo baš svi u Zagrebu ili Splitu netko je i malo dalje pa mora platiti put, pa nešto pojesti, pa zbog (ne)povezanosti umjesto
da potroši 2-3sata tj koliko traje predavanje potrošiti cijeli dan .......
da moglo bi biti puno bolje ali puno toga bi kod nas moglo biti bolje
oprosti bliska osoba mi je patronažna i znam da to nije tek tako malo se prošetati na predavanja

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Arwen prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa gle sad, nisu ZG i ST centar svega   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa i u ZG-u su predavanja po domovima zdravlja i kojekuda, svaka sestra može održati predavanje, samo treba htjeti, sve se da dogovoriti.
Pa ne moraju svi med. djelatnici na "Rebro" po bodove.

Tamo gdje radi (a negdje mora raditi) da postoji inicijativa, sigurno bi se dalo nešto u dogovoru sa HKMS dogovoriti i organizirati.

----------


## Arwen

> Pa gle sad, nisu ZG i ST centar svega   
> Pa i u ZG-u su predavanja po domovima zdravlja i kojekuda, svaka sestra može održati predavanje, samo treba htjeti, sve se da dogovoriti.
> Pa ne moraju svi med. djelatnici na "Rebro" po bodove.
> 
> Tamo gdje radi (a negdje mora raditi) da postoji inicijativa, sigurno bi se dalo nešto u dogovoru sa HKMS dogovoriti i organizirati.


ne nisu   :Rolling Eyes:  
i zato kažem da nije svima baš tako jednostavno i ne tamo gdje radi nema predavanja ni u DZ a ni na cijelom otoku
i naravno da nemora na "Rebro" po bodove,ni ne ide
ma neću više raspravljati jer mi se čini da tipkam 100godina ne bi se razumjele

----------


## manal

idem sad tuzikati moju patronaznu koju necu vise u kucu pustiti   :Mad:  ma ne, nije tako strasno bilo, ali dovoljno da me naljuti (napisala sam na drugom topicu). nego imala je neku ko vitizku vivera (uvoznik (kršitelj koda) i tih nekih kasica) na koju sama upise svoje podatke, DZ vukovar, i naravno da sam dobila letke (kršitelj koda) kasica i sokova i (kršitelj koda)ov neki letak, uz njenu napomenu da ona to ne reklamira, nego da eto vidim   :Rolling Eyes:  ona je ionako za to da beba jede domacu kuhanu hranu, slaninu (ono cisto bijelo, za mozak!), ovcetinu, pije caj od komoraca i slicno, a sika moze uz to do godinu dana, godinu i pol... ko je ona da mi ogranicava do kad cu dojiti!   :Mad:  oprostiti na OT, naljutila me...

----------


## iva_luca

Malo podižem...
Moja patronažna ima sjedište na Kajzerici, došla mi odmah drugi dan po javljanju, zapisala broj na papiriću i nije ostavljala nikakav promo materijal. 
Dal mi je par vrijednih savjeta, ima pozitivan stav spram dojenja na zahtjev...

----------


## toolaa

Dakle, naša patronažna nije samo ostavila posjetnicu s reklamom proizvođača hrane za bebe, već je dala nekoliko «savjeta» koji su, garantiram, čitave generacije majki uvjerile da su «izgubile mlijeko» ili da im je «mlijeko slabo». Prvo, objasnila mi je da se dijete ima debljati 30 grama dnevno, i da ću to provjeriti vaganjem u ritmu od 24 sata. Ukoliko nakon 24 sata dijete nema 30 grama više – započeti s dohranom (?!). Na stranu činjenica da je svakodnevno vaganje djeteta besmislena aktivnost, pošto njegova težina varira i po stotinjak grama ovisno o tome kada je jeo, je li piškio i sl., sama informacija da dijete ima dobivati fiksnu količinu grama dnevno, neovisno o njegovoj konstituciji, veličini, načinu prehrane i zdravstvenom stanju, meni je zvučalo bedasto. Također, s obzirom na to da ga je ona izvagala u odjeći (« to je minus 300 grama», veli ona) referentna težina na osnovu koje bih ja trebala procijeniti napreduje li beba po predviđenom matematičkom obrascu bila je blago rečeno odokativna. I na koncu, čak i kad bi taj 30-gramski imperativ bio provjereno istinit, ne vidim zašto bi po defaultu rješenje bila dohrana? Zapisala nam je marku i vrstu mlijeka u prahu, unatoč tome što a) smo je obavijestili da dijete dojim b) smo je obavijestili da ga imam namjeru dojiti i dalje, c) beba bila zdrava i normalno uhranjena d)  iako je i sama pohvalila tehniku sisanja koju je bebić usavršio u prvim danima života. Preporučila nam je i čaj od komorača od istog proizvođača (granulirana glukozna otopina) jer, navodno, povećava količinu mlijeka. Nije imala odgovor na dva pitanja – ima li isti učinak i običan čaj od komorača, onaj kojeg možete za trećinu cijene preporučenog proizvoda kupiti u svakoj opskrbljenijoj samoposluzi, te zašto bih dohranjivala dijete koje uredno sisa. Imalo je neke veze sa onih 30 grama, vraćanjem porođajne težine u roku od X dana (taj rok još nije bio ni blizu, usput rečeno), te njezinim čuđenjem nad mojim izgledom «ko da nisam ni rodila», kao da je to nešto loše. Žena koja je rodila bi valjda trebala biti rastrojena hrpa sala, nemam pojma, nije išla u detalje, hvala bogu, jer mi je negdje na tom stadiju konverzacije tehnika međuušne promaje prestala pomagati i jedva sam čekala da ode. Inače, načelno je pohvalila moju želju da dojim, onako kako pohvalite krivonogu debelu djevojčicu koja izrazi želju da bude balerina.

----------


## kljucic

Moram  se  :Laughing:  Kako si samo elokventno-humoristički sve izložila   :Laughing:  Ovaj dio sa međuušnom promajom me posebno   :Laughing:  Svaka čast.

----------


## Cubana

> Inače, načelno je pohvalila moju želju da dojim, onako kako pohvalite krivonogu debelu djevojčicu koja izrazi želju da bude balerina.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Romana

Meni su dolazile dvije različite.
Za starije dvije, jedna, onak niti smrdi-nit miriše, patronažna. Nije ostavljala nikakve reklame, broj je napisala na mojem blokiću, promovirala je dojenje, ali mi se zamjerila što mi je preporučila svoju prijateljicu pedijatricu, od koje sam bijesno otišla već nakon godinu dana.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Druga je bila super, nije se nametala, jer mi je ipak to treća beba.
Pregledala je Mariju, popričala sa curama i sljedeći put je njima donijela torbice Johnson. Ostavila podatke, bez reklama, za slučaj da je trebam.

----------


## sir_oliver

ostavila broj dz u kojem radi kao i vrijeme kada su tamo. donjela je reklamni letak za multi mam bioclin kreme.
pitala kako ide dojenje i koliko često. (u prosjeku jedemo svaka dva sata i na zahtjev) nije ništa loše rekla. popričala je s malcem da bi mogao noću odspavati barem tri sata da se i mama malo odmori, ali je zvučala pozitivno. ja sam rekla da mi ne smeta često buđenje i na tome smo završili. 
pitala je kako se snalazim s platnenim, da li mi je teško održavati ih i rekla da ima još par žena koje koriste platnene. rekla je da za rodine ne treba široko povijanje a i šta će im po ovoj vrućini toliko pelena.
rekla je da ne trebam jesti kupus i mahune, i da mogu dati bebi žličicu vode  čisto da ispere usta a i da se ne bi tek tako pojavio soor. to su jedine dvije zamjerke koje imam jer sad moram i mužu objašnjavati da to nije točno.

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam svojoj pristojno rekla da ne dolazi više.
Pretjerala je, a savjet da nakon 7 dana otkako je otpao pupak stavljam bivacin i prematan mi je bio i više nego previše.
Od početka je govorila da mi dijete dovoljno ne sisa pa mi je digla živce svojom nepodrškom i u tom smislu.
L je prvi mjesec išla kilo. Sisala je itekako.

----------


## lara26

kod moje patronazne velika promjena u zadnje 4 godine. nista nije ostavljala od reklamnih materijala, br tel je dala na papiricu.

rekla mi je da po novome patronazne sestre sada dolaze 2X i to nakon izlaska iz rodilista i (pazite molim vas ovo...) kad beba navrsi 6 mjeseci da se posavjetujemo o dohrani, a do tada samo dojenje  8)

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

meni nije nishta ostavljala al me uvjeravala da nemam mlijeka, poslala me sa gitom na vaganji rekla da moram davat adaptirano. deda mi je umro kad je gita imala tjedan dana i kad je doshla inzistirala je da mi da tabletu za smirenje shto sam ja odbijala. iako pred njom nisam pustila niti suze i bila sam smirela gnjavila me stalno s tom tabletom a kad sam joj rekla da ne bi uzela ni zbog dojenja rekla je da to nije nikakav problem   :shock: . takodjer me uvjeraval da nikako ne drzhim gitu dulje od 10 minuta na jednoj cici.

----------


## taMarelica

moja je bila za dojenje, ali je ostavila JJ neseser s njihovim reklamnim uzorcima  i dudom i rekla neka samo to upotrebljavam. 

 takoder dala mi je neke lose savjete vezano uz sor kojeg je mali tada imao...

----------


## dani1

Dz Centar-Šestine, prodoječa patronažna sestra Zorica, draga, nije ostavila nikad nikakve promo materijale, a broj mi je rekla pa sam ga ja zapisala. Uvjek je bila nasmijana i smirena. Došla bi kad god smo je zvali i na svako pitanje dala odgovor.

----------


## susret

Moja iskustva sa svo troje djece su dobra.
Nikada nisam dobila promo materijale za bilo kakvo adaptirano. Jadna mi je čak i masirala cice, kako bi otklonila kvržice.
Ova "najfriškija" jako podupire dojenje. Ostavila nam broj telefona u DZ i privatan mob.- rukom pisano. U prvih mjesec dana je dolazila jednom tjedno izvagati bebu (na moj zahtjev) i zajedno samnom se veselila kako beba dobro napreduje. Ohrabrivala me da dajem maloj ciku na zahtjev, kad god hoće. Dala mi masu preporuka (korisnih) oko njege bebe, bradavica, hemeroida... u gl. prenosi iskustva drugih mama s kojima svakodnevno razgovara.
Svaka pohvala za sestru Viktoriju iz DZ Gajnice!  :Smile:

----------


## susret

Moja iskustva sa svo troje djece su dobra.
Nikada nisam dobila promo materijale za bilo kakvo adaptirano. Jadna mi je čak i masirala cice, kako bi otklonila kvržice.
Ova "najfriškija" jako podupire dojenje. Ostavila nam broj telefona u DZ i privatan mob.- rukom pisano. U prvih mjesec dana je dolazila jednom tjedno izvagati bebu (na moj zahtjev) i zajedno samnom se veselila kako beba dobro napreduje. Ohrabrivala me da dajem maloj ciku na zahtjev, kad god hoće. Dala mi masu preporuka (korisnih) oko njege bebe, bradavica, hemeroida... u gl. prenosi iskustva drugih mama s kojima svakodnevno razgovara.
Svaka pohvala za sestru Viktoriju iz DZ Gajnice!  :Smile:

----------


## Jonna

Kad vas citam sva se sokiram od vasih patronaznih... Moja patronazna je sper, nije ostavila vizitku jel vjerovatno su siromasni, zena po seljacki napisala na papir i to je to. Vjerovatno imam dobro iskustvo s patronazama jel ona jako zagovara dojenje i cak je osnovala Suporativnu grupu za dojenje u kojoj sam ja predsjednik...

----------


## lenka

naša patronaža je bila super ... potiče dojenje a i zna dobro očistiti pupak :Klap:

----------


## Smajlić

> naša patronaža je bila super ... potiče dojenje a i zna dobro očistiti pupak


i naša. jest žena pred mirovinom, al nije nimalo zastarjelih nazora.
Drago mi je da će mi biti patronažna i kad 3. dijete stigne kući.

----------


## Smajlić

sad tek vidim da u biti nisam odgovorila na pitanje - moja nije ostavila nikakvu vizitku niti ikakve promotivne materijale.
Imala sam samo njen broj moba i moglo ju se nazvat u bilo koje doba dana.

----------


## jelena.O

meni je prva ostavila propagadne materijale ( dojenje i njega) ali to je bilo prije 9 godina, dolazila svako malo prije poroda ( radi kontrole tlaka) , a polsije cca još 23 tjedana 1 tjedno. Za drugo nije ništa ostavila ( druga patronažna), ali je došla svaki put kad smo je zvali, e sad si preišljavam dal pozvati opet nju ( drugu), pošto radi u rajonu pored našeg ( slučajno je i ona i mi promjenili dispanzer).

----------


## mara68

Moja patronažna je simpatična starija gospođa i jedino što mi se svidjelo bio je jedan njezin savjet. Požalila sam joj se kako dobivam puno različitih savjeta sa svih strana koji su često potpuno oprečni. Ona mi je rekla: Sve savjete poslušaj i sama odluči od kojih ćeš  napraviti svoj vlastiti mozaik! 
Podsjetnicu nije ostavljala, kao ni propagandne materijale. Dala mi je broj mobitela i ljubazno se javila svaki put kad sam ju zvala. Mnogi savjeti mi se nisu svidjeli, npr. dijete nema što raditi na sisi duže od 10, 15 minuta, razmak između podoja treba biti minimum 1,5 h, daj mu zašećerene kamilice da se lakše pokaka.... :Shock:

----------


## icyoh

Naša patronažna je odlična.

S prvim djetetom nas je alarmirala da se odmah javimo dr, tko zna što bi bilo bez nje. I navraćala nam je nakon izlaska iz bolnice iako je L tada imao preko 3mj.

S drugim djetetom smo paničarili, poučeni prvim iskustvom - pa nam je izašla u susret i vagala ga nekoliko puta u deset dana. Što se pokazalo totalno nepotrebnim, no ajde, umanjilo je moju histeriju.

Ostavila nam je broj moba, vizitku ne (mislim da ju uopće ni nema).
Nije nam ostavila nikakve letke, istaknula je da ništa ne treba osim dojenja. 

Sve u svemu, izuzetno je draga osoba i jako smo zadovoljni.

----------


## anamix

moja patronažna je super. nema vizitke s ničijim logom. podatke mi je napisala na papir  :Smile:  a nema ni promo materijale. na prvom posjetu je prilično nježno, ali opet jasno i argumentirano objasnila zašto je dojenje super i priprijetila mi da ne odustanem nakon mjesec dana  :Smile:  došla još par puta i uvijek je bila jako konstruktivna, moj mali je obožava, a i ja. često je sretnem u kvartu i uvijek je onako s nogu priupitam ako me nešto zanima ili imam nedoumice, a ona uvijek ima odgovor za sve. i nije tip koji će reći moraš kupiti ulje od tog i tog proizvođača, pelene te i te nego češće savjetuje neke prirodnije metode. primjerice, kad se malom zacrvenila guza, ona je predložila da mu je čistim običnom vodom i posušim na zraku prije nego što mu stavim pelenu. inače vodi grupu za potrporu dojenja u dugavama i stvarno je super  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackie

Icy, ne sjećam se više jesmo li ikad dotakle tu temu i jesmo li imale istu patronažnu... Uglavnom, ako pričaš o sestri Darinki, onda je to i naša patronažna - ta žena je upravo sve ono što jedna patronažna treba biti. 
Nama je svaki put kad bi nas posjetila još satima bilo milo oko srca koliko je to dobra, draga, jednostavna i pametna žena, a kad god bi nam posustalo samopouzdanje, ohrabrila bi nas i riješila svaku nedoumicu.
A najdraže mi je bilo kad mi je namignula i rekla da sam pametna ženska    jer si nisam dovukla čitavu vojsku baka, djedova i tetaka da nam 'pomažu' u prvim danima, već smo se oslonili na vlastite snage - kaže da dvoje odraslih ljudi moraju moći ishendlati jednu malu bebicu i da je ona tu ak nam bilo kaj zapne i ako imamo nedoumica. I dala nam je par zlata vrijednih savjeta.
Znam ju sresti kad šećemo po kvartu i još uvijek se sjeća kak nam se curka zove, a prošlo je već dvije godine otkako smo se družili...
(Odo ja u offtopic, sori. Ponijeli me nježni osjećaji koje gajim prema toj ženi...)

----------


## icyoh

Daaa, sestra Darinka :srčeko:

----------


## leptiric_zg

Mi smo dobili vizitku, isprintano na kartonu. Bez reklama. Dobili smo Nivea Baby ruksak s materijalima, 5x jednokratnih pelena, malu vodu, kremu, kupke, uloške, ciciban brošura, neke plastične vrećice sa zipom (?), ne znam više ni sama šta. Stoji sve kako je i donijela. I sjećam se da je i ona komentirala i kolutala očima kako to moraju nositi svakoj rodilji. Al sam shvatila da nije problem u sadržaju vrećice, već što ona to mora vući...

----------


## ani4

Meni je moja ostavila vizitku, ali samo sa njenim podacima, nista vise nije bilo gore.
Dosla je dva puta, drugi puta je cak i donjela vagu ( do sada ni jedna patronazna to nije radila) i torbicu Mala Sovica.
Nije mi bas puno pricala o dojenju, s obzirom da imam vec iskustva. Ali je bila jako ljubazna i jos me kasnije zvala dva puta da vidi kakvo je stanje sa pupkom i treba li mi kakva pomoc.

----------


## mala-vila

moja je imala vizitku s (kršitelj koda) logom, nikakve promo materijale nismo dobili

----------


## mala-vila

kršitelj koda je -bbvita

----------


## eva133

Ne mogu vjerovati da patronažna donese reklamni materijal. Ovo s ruksakom je super. Meni su nedavno rodile i kuma i prijateljica i patronažna im nije donijela ništa. Kuminog malog nije ni vagala, dok od prijateljice je.

----------


## ivarica

> moja je imala vizitku s (kršitelj koda) logom, nikakve promo materijale nismo dobili


kad je to bilo?
imaš li je još uvijek?

----------


## tonili

Moja patronažna nema vizitku. Lijepo mi izdiktirala broj. I nisam dobila ništa. Nije ih ni vagala. Došla je dan nakon što smo došle iz bolnice i okupale smo ih. I još jednom da nas vidi kak nam ide. 
I to je to - ja prvorotka s blizankama i dva posjeta - neznam jel da se ponosim kaj nam je tak dobro išlo hendlanje te dvije mrve il kaj. Kad čitam vas - meni to SF

----------


## mala-vila

> kad je to bilo?
> imaš li je još uvijek?


nemam vec dugo, bilo je to prije vise od godine i pol

----------


## ivarica

hvala

----------


## Gabrielle

Moja nije imala vizitku, već mi je zapisala svoj broj, ime i prezime na papir, i rekla da je mogu nazvati ako mi što bude trebalo ili bude nejasno. Tri - četiri puta je bila, prvi put dok je došla mi je držala predavanje doslovno o dojenju, o stolicama, kremama, pregledala spavaću, krevetić, temperaturu prostorija  :Smile:  i onda je jos poslije dolazila zbog pupka, jer ga je morala tretirati s onim nečim, i ona ga ja okupala prvi put i to je bilo to. savjeti koje je davala su posve suvremeni, iako žena ima sigurno svojih 50, jedino što mi je rekla da ovako malo odstupa, da poslije podoja dam malom na žlicu par kapi vode tj. da mu isperem usta, kao svojevrsna prevencija soora. i cice mi je pipkala, ma presmiješna žena  :Wink:  zajedno smo kolutale očima na moju sveki  :facepalm:

----------


## Totto

Naša patronažna iz DZ Srednjaci je anđeo, predivna starija žena koja nenametljivo podržava dojenje, dobili smo vrećicu Moja mala sovica sa Rodinim priručnikom za roditelje, smjernicama za prehranu za vrijeme dojenja, mislim da je bio i tester NIVEINOG gela za tuširanje i vlažnih maramica, više se niti ne sjećam.

Pregledala mi je dojke, naučila me kako ih nježno masirati prije izdajanja i da ručno izdajanje prepune dojke ne mora nužno biti grubo i bolno, čak mi je i pogledala šav (puknuta međica), dala preporuku oko njege, a oko malene se posebno angažirala, s takvom mirnoćom i ljubavlju se obraćala da smo MM i ja bili ganuti  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

nesto si pobrkala, *nema rodinog prirucnika u sovici 
*

----------


## leonisa

to je prirucnik patronaznih, tako je meni moja objasnila  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Moja je imala vizitku sa (kršitelj koda) i to baš onako privlačnu za mame koje ne znaju mnogo o dojenju.
S obzirom koliko je znala o dojenju nije ni čudo da je imala upravo takvu i vizitku.

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam iskopala vizitku, jao rečenice ispod (kršitelja koda)...smijem li je napisati  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

pepita, to je bilo unatrag 6 mjeseci?

----------


## leonisa

ivarice, jos imam onu vrecu s tecaja...valjda cu ju u roku 4mj uspjet dofurat do rode  :Laughing:

----------


## ninatomato

meni je moja (prije cca 2 mjeseca) ostavila vizitku na kojoj je ime firme zacrnila sa flomićem i nacrtano je neko voće.

----------


## ninatomato

i da, dobila sam nekakvu platnenu vrećicu sovica sa priručnikom od udruge patronažnih sestara i još nešto unutra, al sam zaboravila što.

----------


## leonisa

nema nis kaj krsi kod ta vrecica.

----------


## Pepita

> pepita, to je bilo unatrag 6 mjeseci?


Ne nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

svejedno je posalji na monitoring (at) roda.hr
da je imamo za nasu evidenciju, ako je vec kasno za prijavu ibfanu

----------


## mala-vila

jel se to odnosi samo na baby hranu i adaptirano ili se ne smije reklamirati niti baby potrepštine i kozmetika?

----------


## ivarica

ni ovo drugo ako je isti logo kao na hrani

----------


## mala-vila

znaci firma koja ne proizvodi hranu za bebe, ali ima druge stvari za bebe je ok?

----------


## leonisa

bocice i dude za hranjenje takodjer

----------


## BusyBee

> Ja sam iskopala vizitku, jao rečenice ispod (kršitelja koda)...smijem li je napisati


Molim te, napisi. Za nas znatizeljne.

----------


## BusyBee

> znaci firma koja ne proizvodi hranu za bebe, ali ima druge stvari za bebe je ok?


Mislim da ne smije proizvoditi i prodavati boce i dude. Bilo sto sto ima veze s ranom prehranom.

----------


## Pepita

> Molim te, napisi. Za nas znatizeljne.


*BusyBee* ti si osoblje foruma pa evo uz tvoje dopuštenje  :Smile: 

Piše: "Hrana sretnih beba i zadovoljnih mama".

Je li ovo sramota? Je, sramota je!

----------


## leonisa

vidim da se suzdrzavate pisati krsitelje koda, no na ovom PDF to je dopusteno. kako kazu pravila 


> Ovaj je podforum posvećen isključivo nadgledanju Pravilnika. Sve rasprave o prehrani nadomjescima za majčino mlijeko bit će prebačene na odgovarajuće podforume. 
> 
> 
> Dozvoljeno je spominjanje proizvođača nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, kao i bocica i duda za hranjenje, te njihovih robnih marki u kontekstu informiranja i prijava kršitelja. Svako ostalo spominjanje, preporuke i reklamiranje proizvođača i robnih marki će se brisati.



jel to pepita (kršitelj koda)ova vizitka? takvih je vec bilo u opticaju.  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

hm  :Confused: 

treba ili editirat pravila ili napraviti iznimku na ovom pdf jer radi cenzura  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> *BusyBee* ti si osoblje foruma pa evo uz tvoje dopuštenje 
> Piše: "Hrana sretnih beba i zadovoljnih mama".
> Je li ovo sramota? Je, sramota je!


Ovo jest sramota. 
Najgore je sto je patronazna vjerojatno samo automatski prepisala slogan tvrtke koju reklamira (svjesno ili ne), ne misleci o posljedicama ili ne vjerujuci da ih moze biti (negativnih po dojenje).

----------


## Pepita

Čekajte je li ja smijem napisati ime tog proizvođača...nije onaj što počima sa H...

Što ja mogu kao maleni građanin napraviti po ovom pitanju???
Vjerojatno ništa, jel' tako?  :Sad: 

Drugim riječima to znači "dajte bebici da papa ... i vaša beba će biti sretna (kao ne možete faliti s tim, najsigurnije je), a mama će biti zadovoljna...
SRAAAAMOTA!

----------


## nina32

Ne znam jel pitanje spada u ovu domenu , ako ne, premjestite ga slobodno negdje drugdje. Zanima me kad su vas patronažne sestre po prvi puta kontaktirale? Ja sam jučer ostala jako iznenađena kada me je patronažna nazvala na tel. budući da sam tek  u 17 tjednu trudnoće. Nisam znala da su tako ažurne.

----------


## Inesz

ja sam zvala patronažnu jutro nakon što smo došli iz rodilišta. došla je odmah. sjajna patronažna sestra iz Gajnica. oličenje profesionalnosti i stručnosti. hvala joj!
naravno, nije ostavila vizitku već službeni broj moba na koju je možemo zvati ako trebamo pomoć-

----------


## Ares

prvi put je došla negdje iza 20 tt, razgovarale smo o prehrani i ostavila mi je broj mob, zatim je trebala doći mj dana prije termina da me pripremi za porod, ali bila sam odsutna... iz rodilišta sam ju nazvala (po nalogu pedijatrice) za jutro nakon dolaska kući....dolazila je svaki dan okupati bebu dok nije ispao pupak

----------


## Optimisticna

Meni su rekle da kontaktiram kad udjem u 25 tjedan. Prvi put su me zvale kad sam bila u 13.tjednu ali je bilo prerano. Zaboravila sam ih zvati, a sad sam u 28 tjednu. Ima vremena.  :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

> Što ja mogu kao maleni građanin napraviti po ovom pitanju???
> Vjerojatno ništa, jel' tako?


Uvijek možete pomoći tako da na našu adresu monitoring@roda.hr javite bilo kakva kršenja Pravilnika koja primijetite u svojo okolini. Katalozi  trgovina, posteri u ordinacijama ili ljekarnama itd.
Upravo je na portalu objavljen članak koji ukratko objašnjava što je sve kršenje.
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/znanje-je-moc

----------

